# Cowlishaw trade ideas



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/columnists/tcowlishaw/stories/050204dnpocowlishaw.1b381.html 

so in summary his trade ideas are:

1) Steve Nash (sign and trade) and Antoine Walker for Houston's Steve Francis and Kelvin Cato. 
2) A combination of Nash, Finley, Walker and Jamison (pick two) for Orlando's Tracy McGrady. 
3) Nash and Walker for Philadelphia's Allen Iverson. 

what does everyone think? i dont like the idea of trading Nash because i dont think Marquis is ready to run the point. any combination of Walker & Finley/Jamison should be traded for a defensive presence. Delk is also in the last year of his contract too i think so he is also a valuable trade commodity. The team should be built around Dirk, Nash, Marquis, Howard, & Najera.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I really like the Franchise and Cato idea.

Cato
Dirk
Howard
Daniels
Francis

We'd still be the best fast breaking team in the leauge but we'd actually be able to play some D.

If we traded half our team to Orlando for Tmac it would be very interesting. The Magic would probably win the East.

Bringing in AI is a gamble. I don't know if he would improve anything.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

A trade I've been thinking about is Finley and Jamison for Pierce, Blount, and Mihm. That could be interesting, given Mark's development.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh hell no @ all of them... no no no no NO


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Yep, no to all of them.

The Mavs dont need another scorer in Francis. Cato may not necesarily be a bad option but the last thing we want is Francis in Dallas, because with him taking Steve Nash's spot, the offense will fall apart. Hes not a point guard, he can't effectively run the offense and the way he turns the ball over and makes bad decisions would limit the Mavs. What the Mavs need to do is go back to Dirk, Nash and Finley being the primary options. Finley is tradable even though I still think that he fits well on the team, hes in a slump now but during the season when Dirk and Nash were hurt, he carried the Mavs. The Mavs still need Nash to run the offense too, there arent many playmakers like him in the league and along with being a great floor leader, he can step up and make a big shot when they need one. I like the idea of keeping Jamison because he is honestly trying to be a good role player and hes great coming off the bench. He can make his shots and he plays hard. The mavs need to trade Walker for some good role players who will play defense, dive for loose balls, fight for rebounds and pick it up where the Mavs are lacking. I hope that Nelson stays in Dallas but if Cuban really does decide to pick up Riley, the Mavs fast break could be even more dangerous, Showtime with the Mavs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Francis on Dallas? Are you kidding me? That might be the worst idea I've ever heard. 


Dallas is among the league leaders every year in lowest total turnovers, even though they are a very fast paced team. That works in their favor too; If they turned the ball over at the league norm this past season, they might not have even made the playoffs. So, to counter this, bring in Steve Francis, the king of TO's. Francis is a very good talent, but he doesn't need to be running a team that relies heavily on a distributing PG, and we all know Francis isn't a distributing PG. I mean, if Nash just flat-out refuses to re-sign with Dallas, I could understand getting something fo him, but Francis will make the team worse, if he played the PG position that is. I still think he would be a very good SG, but he can't run an offense like Dallas'. 


Yes, you are getting rid of Walker, but Francis has the same sort of problems Walker has (Bad shot selection, TO's), and getting Cato, but Cato playing big minutes at PF or C won't get this team much farther than this past year.


And to be honest with you, I don't like any of those trades unless Michael Finley is going somewhere else. I hate Finley. He hasn't shown any improvement over the past 2-3 years, and he rarely gets to the FT line for a guy with his athletic ability.


Just to let you know, I am a closet Dallas Mavericks fan. I've been rooting for them for awhile, because Dirk is one of my favorite players. I just thought I would throw this in because I didn't want you guys to read it like I'm not rooting for them. Of course, when Dallas plays SA, I hate the Mavs.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Oh hell no @ all of them... no no no no NO


Thank god. Jesus, trade steve nash?


For Steve francis of all people!



> And to be honest with you, I don't like any of those trades unless Michael Finley is going somewhere else. I hate Finley. He hasn't shown any improvement over the past 2-3 years, and he rarely gets to the FT line for a guy with his athletic ability.


The hell??? How many times did he get the Mavs back in the game this series!!! How many time does the guy sink a jumper that shut down teams who are starting to go on a run!!

Who gave up their shots and created for both Dirk and Nash!

Who is the Mavs Leader!

Do you know why Finely never gets to the line much??? He is SUCH A STRONG FINISHER. How can you be a fan of the Mavs and hate this guy. He brings this team together, makes all the pieces work and plays a consumate supporting role.

Insanity I swear. 

Anyway, Trade bait in Walker, Jamison is the sixth man, and Marquis Daniels and shovey mcdreads are good trade bait. 

This teams needs to run not walk to get Ratliff and throw cuban money at dampier. Play dirk at the 3 Rotate Howard and Finely at the 2 and let nash continue to be the most fun pointguard to watch.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Everyone sure loves Nash around here. My problem with him is he cannot handle a scoring PG. Mike Bibby made him look bad this year. Nash is not going to improve beyond what he is right now. If trading him is part of improving the team and our financial situation I'm all for it. 

As for Francis, I could see him being sucessful in a system like ours based on outside shooting. Maybe its just wishful thinking to go with bitterness over our offseason performance. :sour:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank god. Jesus, trade steve nash?
> ...




Are you watching re-runs of Dallas Maverick basketball from 3-4 years ago? I haven't seen Finley provide any of those traits you just mentioned consistently in a long time. 


He doesn't get to the line enough because he's a great finisher....talk about insanity. Take a look at Kobe or even Michael Jordan, those guys are two of the best finishers of all time, and they still get to the line a lot. Finley doesn't get to the line because he's fallen in love with his jump shot, just as Walker has over the years. 



We obviously have seen two different things from Finley. He's a good player, but he doesn't fit in with Dallas anymore, unless he's willing to settle for a lesser role. He hasn't improved over the years, and as a matter of fact, I think he has regressed, and he hurts the team. Plus, is Finley worth that much money? 

You could replace Finley with Sprewell and you wouldn't even notice the difference on the T-Wolves. Sprewell is more of a jump shooter nowadays, and he has taken nicely to the 3rd option on offense. Finley should do the same, unless he can actually improve his offensive game.


----------



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Everyone sure loves Nash around here. My problem with him is he cannot handle a scoring PG. Mike Bibby made him look bad this year. Nash is not going to improve beyond what he is right now. If trading him is part of improving the team and our financial situation I'm all for it.
> 
> As for Francis, I could see him being sucessful in a system like ours based on outside shooting. Maybe its just wishful thinking to go with bitterness over our offseason performance. :sour:


if Francis cant give the ball to Yao, i doubt he would be able to work with Dirk...

& although Bibby played better this year versus Nash in the playoffs, that was because they put Christie on Nash, & double teamed him so the ball would be out of his hands. Dallas couldve done the same thing to Bibby.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Francis wouldn't work in Dallas...he turns the ball over too much, is too selfish (even for a combo guard), and doesn't really play good enough to merit him being selfish.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> Francis wouldn't work in Dallas...he turns the ball over too much, is too selfish (even for a combo guard), and doesn't really play good enough to merit him being selfish.


But Dirk doesn't play like Yao. Dirk is more like Mobley in that he roams the peremiter and once there is dribble penetration he gets open for the J. Steve and Cat play well together why couldn't Steve and our shooters work? Outside of the turnovers I would want the trade if Nash wanted a large deal for too many years. We already have too many bad contracts no need for Nash to be another one to add to the list in a few years. His style of play is based on his speed and once he looses a step he'll loose quiet a bit and probably won't be nearly as effective in our offense, especially if we don't land a player who can score effectively in the post to slow down the game.


----------

